# NWD: Flamed Maple Burl Goodness (Update w/Some Guitar Plans)



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2011)

Saw this and HAD to grab it for a future guitar. This one should be really interesting, but more on that when it's time to start the build 























Downside is this came in stock AFTER the flamed maple neck blank, so I got whacked for shipping twice. Ah well, life goes on


----------



## ROAR (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy. Fucking. Burly. Shit.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 26, 2011)

technomancer said:


>


Cannot unsee crazy duck/Innsmouth townfolk face in this picture.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy shit! That wood is badass!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Cannot unsee crazy duck/Innsmouth townfolk face in this picture.



DUDE!


----------



## thrsher (Jul 26, 2011)

speechless


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry if I ruined it for you techno  still an awesome piece of lumber though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 26, 2011)

You know your a gearwhore when you buy your own wood for your customs.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2011)

Now THAT is a piece of wood! I'm telling you, I'm sure Ron could bend that top for a WICKED SoCal, son....


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys 



BlackMastodon said:


> Sorry if I ruined it for you techno  still an awesome piece of lumber though.



Cthulhu fhtagn! Quack!

Seriously though that's awesome  REALLY surprised I didn't see it myself until you pointed it out 



HighGain510 said:


> Now THAT is a piece of wood! I'm telling you, I'm sure Ron could bend that top for a WICKED SoCal, son....



Hehe nah it'd be kind of ignorant to go, "Yeah Rob, that piece of wood you ordered for me? Can you go ahead and ship that to another luthier?"

No fear though, if stuff pans out I'll be getting some guitars from Ron eventually


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 26, 2011)

Hnggggg. Gorgeous.

Also - my vote is on the Les Paul shape with the grain oriented how it is; looks so goooooood


----------



## lobee (Jul 26, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Cannot unsee crazy duck/Innsmouth townfolk face in this picture.





technomancer said:


> DUDE!





technomancer said:


> Cthulhu fhtagn! Quack!
> 
> Seriously though that's awesome  REALLY surprised I didn't see it myself until you pointed it out


Techno, wasn't it in your last "New Burl Day" thread where you said burl is like a Rorschach test? 



Anyway, dude, this looks piece looks fucking sexplosive. Congrats! Though for some reason I get the feeling that this would work surprisingly well as a double-neck.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 26, 2011)

That is some sexy wood. Color me envious. We eagerly expect new hand built guitar day.


----------



## adrock (Jul 26, 2011)

damn. that's a fucking great score


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 26, 2011)

I knew I shouldn open this thread. I now have WAS all over again.

Damn you technomancer.... DAAAAMMMNNN YOOOOUUUUU


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 27, 2011)

That's pretty hot for a piece of wood.

that place has some mighty lookin' pieces.


----------



## narad (Jul 27, 2011)

Great snag man, looks exceptionally nice in the singlecut pattern IMO.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn that is a dead sexy piece of wood.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 27, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## RubenBernges (Jul 27, 2011)

Flamed... burl?
Gotta be the craziest piece of maple I've ever seen


----------



## sunbasket (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW. That is indeed gorgeous. Is this from Fine Woods in British Columbia?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOLY ASS*



I love you.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Jul 27, 2011)

you lucky "duck", that is one heck of a piece of wood lol


----------



## drmosh (Jul 27, 2011)

wow! amazing top


----------



## ViK-master (Jul 27, 2011)

So this were you!  This one was supposed to be in package that comes to me now! 

Ok, I'm ok with it! You got it first! 

Excellent piece btw. I almost fell off my chair when saw it. Have for a good guitar, mate!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder when I'll get so fufu with my customs that I'll be buying trees that haven't fully grown yet as investments for awesome wood for guitars 


No but seriously - that's some serious wood there Steve. I've never seen so many New-Wood-Day threads ever!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 27, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I wonder when I'll get so fufu with my customs that I'll be buying trees that haven't fully grown yet as investments for awesome wood for guitars
> 
> 
> No but seriously - that's some serious wood there Steve. I've never seen so many New-Wood-Day threads ever!



Makes me wish we had a good online Euro store here that isn't outragiously priced.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Not sure what this will be going on yet, potentially an Sii-6 with a radiused top, mahogany body, and Panama Rosewood neck. I wish it was thicker so I could do a carve top, but we'll see. It's also possible we'll laminate it with some other woods to do a carve top, sort of like Misha's koa topped EBMM...



lobee said:


> Techno, wasn't it in your last "New Burl Day" thread where you said burl is like a Rorschach test?
> 
> Anyway, dude, this looks piece looks fucking sexplosive. Congrats! Though for some reason I get the feeling that this would work surprisingly well as a double-neck.







Grand Moff Tim said:


>



This is fishy  



sunbasket said:


> WOW. That is indeed gorgeous. Is this from Fine Woods in British Columbia?



Fraser Valley Fine Woods 



ViK-master said:


> So this were you!  This one was supposed to be in package that comes to me now!
> 
> Ok, I'm ok with it! You got it first!
> 
> Excellent piece btw. I almost fell off my chair when saw it. Have for a good guitar, mate!



Hehe glad I caught it then 



JaeSwift said:


> Makes me wish we had a good online Euro store here that isn't outragiously priced.



Yeah Fraser will ship to Europe but it's not cheap so unless you're buying a large batch not worth it


----------



## TimSE (Jul 27, 2011)

Dis thread is full or awesome wood and lulz


----------



## The Munk (Jul 27, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2011)

Added note of craziness: IIRC Fraser does all of their pics of the dry wood... so that crazy figure is without any naptha to bring out the grain on it


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great Wood!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 29, 2011)

So I've been thinking about what I want to do for this build when it's number comes up in the queue and I think I've got it figured out, at least partially

- Sii-6 with Head2
- Mahogany body
- Radiused top using this burl
- Flame maple body binding
- Panama rosewood set neck

Still debating pickup config, fretboard wood, and bridge choice

Might go HSS or HS on this one, with a Hipshot or Floyd trem since I've got my hard tail DCii-6 and a semi-hollow DCii-6 planned to order at some point. 

I also still want a guitar with a Hannes on it 

Obviously this guitar is still in the planning stages 

I'm open to any comments you guys might have on what fretboard wood would look good with this.

The Panama Rosewood piece is the smaller one in these pics










The basic guitar design is this


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2011)

Checking to see if the piece of Panama Rosewood I have is big enough for both the neck and a fretboard, as after playing around I think that would look great. Leaning towards flame maple binding on the body, board, and headstock. Also leaning towards a Hannes bridge on this one.

No idea about inlays or anything at this point, and it'll be a while so we'll see where things go.


----------

